# Hammer strength high row machine



## Texan69 (Mar 28, 2019)

What is the boards opinion on the hammer strength high row machine? curious what y’all think about it


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 28, 2019)

Do u have a pic?



Texan69 said:


> What is the boards opinion on the hammer strength high row machine? curious what y’all think about it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 28, 2019)

good for the back


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2019)

If it's the one that I'm thinking of, love it. Supinated grip, iso-lateral, starts just above head level out in front of you, and finishes down near your hip, on a curved path? 

Get the most feeling in my lats using this machine than anything else.

But...I have to use it in the higher rep range. If I select too heavy a weight, it shifts from my lats to my arms and I lose that awesome lat squeeze.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2019)

One of the few machines I liked.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 28, 2019)

View attachment 7616


Staple in my back routine.

Apologies for sideways picture.


----------



## Lizard King (Mar 28, 2019)

Always liked it along with the low row machine.  Would max out the low row with plates but I didn't like going super heavy on the high row, too much weight and it feels like you are jerking it and don't get the full range of motion.

Yes FD, I said Jerking It.....


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 28, 2019)

Hammer strength .


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 28, 2019)

My gym has a high row cable machine which over some time I've come to like more than the Hammer Strength machine, but these are good nonetheless.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 28, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> My gym has a high row cable machine which over some time I've come to like more than the Hammer Strength machine, but these are good nonetheless.



Free motion cable machines are great. So many guys sleep on them thinking they’re just for chics.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 28, 2019)

Whenever someone asks me what I think about an exercise I ask them where they feel it.  If you do the high row and feel it in your upper back, it's great.  If do it and feel it in your biceps, it sucks.

It's not the exercises you do.  It's how you do the exercises.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 28, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> Free motion cable machines are great. So many guys sleep on them thinking they’re just for chics.


Have to agree, ours goes up to 100lb per arm, you can get a pretty good pump off of that when squeezing at the right point.


----------



## Elivo (Mar 28, 2019)

Mine has a life fitness highrow, works well, i use it each back or pull day.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 30, 2019)

Try make two. One I really like and the other I dispose. People seem to really prefer one over the other.

I LOVE the one with the plate rack on the back.

http://centrumformy.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/HS-ISOHIGHROW-01CPR_mr.jpg

This one never feels right to me. (Plate posts face out instead of in)
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/8SCAhd5gAMs/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Viduus (Mar 30, 2019)

Elivo said:


> Mine has a life fitness highrow, works well, i use it each back or pull day.



Life fitness bought hammerstrength. It’s a lower quality version of the same thing.


----------



## Elivo (Mar 31, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Life fitness bought hammerstrength. It’s a lower quality version of the same thing.



Oh didn’t know that, my gym has plate loaded machines from both, I like the pressing better with the hammer but they have more back and row movements in life fitness, I use both


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 1, 2019)

Very few machines I care for.  High weights + confined range of motion just causes me injuries.  Barbells, dumbells, and free cables are most all Ill ever use


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 2, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Very few machines I care for.  High weights + confined range of motion just causes me injuries.  Barbells, dumbells, and free cables are most all Ill ever use



Barbells, dumbbells and cables are what Arnold used most to train with, it worked for him!


----------



## Elivo (Apr 2, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> Barbells, dumbbells and cables are what Arnold used most to train with, it worked for him!




True and that is the majority of what i use too, but why not take advantage of the tools that are there to hit things even more


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 3, 2019)

Elivo said:


> True and that is the majority of what i use too, but why not take advantage of the tools that are there to hit things even more



Yeah, the machines are great add-ons for the finishing touches and the standing and donkey calf raises are the primary mass builders for the calves.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 3, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> Yeah, the machines are great add-ons for the finishing touches and the standing and donkey calf raises are the primary mass builders for the calves.



Need to grow in seated to get both calf muscles! Try your donkey calf raises on a leg press, you can load up a lot more weights I’ve been doing a set before each regular leg press set.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 3, 2019)

The hammer strength low row is bar far the best back machine ever. My old gym had it and everyone fukking loved it. The stretch and contraction from being chest supported was amazing


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2019)

Excellent, great equipment!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 5, 2019)

My gym has a high row cable machine that I have broken twice now........I really like having the low row and high row cables directly beside each other but I'm not sure why the cable keeps coming unattached from the handle.  70lbs. per arm, max is 100 on the machine per arm, doesn't make much sense.  

Halfway want to take my own toolbag in there and fix it myself.....when they have it repaired they have to wait for a guy to come out of Atlanta.  That's insane, I'm several states away.


----------

